# President



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2008)

So who will you vote for for president? I have my choice right here.hehe 

http://www.thelopezfamilyonline.com/pres.php?first=Glenn++&last=Janie&send=Send

This is a funny site, check it out for yourself and have some fun with your family.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting signature link. I played for awhile. Do you have to sign up for it to really work?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 29, 2008)

I clicked and it just worked, another option is to right click and hit open on the link. 
I got the link from www.backwoodshome.com on the Massad Ayoob blog post. Hope that will help.

It is a funny thing to send around.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 30, 2008)

Not gonna vote, never have, I personally believe that its a waste of time. I think that the government already has their president picked before the elections even start.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 30, 2008)

At least the latest member of the team (from Alaska) got to Iraq before the leader of the opposing party. - Also has a son following to Iraq.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought it was fun,  My wife just shook her head at me


----------

